# Irish Americans



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Why do a lot of americans seam obsessed with tracing their ancestors , a lot call themselves irish americans, why not just americans. ?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

manta said:


> Why do a lot of americans seam obsessed with tracing their ancestors , a lot call themselves irish americans, why not just americans. ?


Excellent question.

Decades ago, our most left-leaning politicians devised a program to begin separating unsuspecting Americans from their short, but proud, heritage by hyphenating their nationality. It caught on quickly with those self-loathing Americans who have always delighted in denouncing the American brand of capitalism, and is now popular with other empty-headed interest groups.

Then, there are those that just enjoy pretending to be Irish on St. Patrick's Day, because it is just so damn much fun.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I have no clue. I will never refer to myself as an english-scotish-french-german-native-american, nor will I allow my daughter to call herself a russian-jewish-english-scotish-french-german-native-american. American works just fine for me. I leave the hyphenated stuff to the racist-jerk-americans. :smt082


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

We see a lot of american tourists, I could never understand the big deal that youre great great granny was from ireland. And you could call yourself irish american ,


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't even know what to put before the hyphen! My family never really bothered finding out too much about our ancestors. Maybe it mattered a long time ago when people began really emigrating to America, but everyone has been so "cross-bred" I don't think it matters much anymore. We're all American mutts.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why are there African-Americans, European-Americans, Asian-Americans, Irish-Americans, Polish-Americans, and so on?
First, and most important, it's politics: Divide and conquer. Play upon a specific group's pride, single them out, and you thereby control a segment of the population. Now set the group you control into opposition against another group on any available pretext, and you not only establish much stronger control, but also you give your group a reason to remain separate. And to continue to vote for you.
Second, it's pride. "I'm proud to be an Italian-American. After all, an Italian discovered America." Or, "It used to be that people looked down upon Polish people. Well, not here. In America, a Polish-American is important, an accepted member of the community. Not like you Irish lowlifes, anyway."
And so on...


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Why are there African-Americans, European-Americans, Asian-Americans, Irish-Americans, Polish-Americans, and so on?
> First, and most important, it's politics: Divide and conquer. Play upon a specific group's pride, single them out, and you thereby control a segment of the population. Now set the group you control into opposition against another group on any available pretext, and you not only establish much stronger control, but also you give your group a reason to remain separate. And to continue to vote for you.
> Second, it's pride. "I'm proud to be an Italian-American. After all, an Italian discovered America." Or, "It used to be that people looked down upon Polish people. Well, not here. In America, a Polish-American is important, an accepted member of the community. *Not like you Irish lowlifes*, anyway."
> And so on...


As Olson Johnson famously said, "All right. We'll give some land to the ******* and the ******. But we don't want the Irish." Mel Brooks sure has a way with words. :smt082


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Americans have the rather unique position of their forbears potentially being from anywhere in the world, so I think people get a kick out of being able to point back to somewhere else and say "yeah, my family's from there."

I enjoy genealogy, and know that I'm just under half German and about quarter Slovak. The remaining quarter goes way back in America...apparently we've got some Puritan ancestor back there who got kicked out of the colony for flirting with his brother's wife...

Would I call myself a German-American or a Slovakian-American? On a cold day in hell.

KG


----------



## nvdesert (Dec 20, 2010)

Hatfield and McCoys
Republicans and Democrats
Us and Them
Irish-Americans and Italian-Americans

We all have sides, its just the way it seems to be.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Why are there African-Americans, European-Americans, Asian-Americans, Irish-Americans, Polish-Americans, and so on?
> First, and most important, it's politics: Divide and conquer. Play upon a specific group's pride, single them out, and you thereby control a segment of the population. Now set the group you control into opposition against another group on any available pretext, and you not only establish much stronger control, but also you give your group a reason to remain separate. And to continue to vote for you.
> Second, it's pride. "I'm proud to be an Italian-American. After all, an Italian discovered America." Or, "It used to be that people looked down upon Polish people. Well, not here. In America, a Polish-American is important, an accepted member of the community. Not like you Irish lowlifes, anyway."
> And so on...


What has the polish got to do with why some people dont call themselves americans . Its as well i am not Irish or i might be offended.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

manta said:


> Why do a lot of americans seam obsessed with tracing their ancestors , a lot call themselves irish americans, why not just americans. ?


I don't consider myself obsessed, but my Mother has done extensive genealogy on our family and it can be quite interesting. Through her research we turned up two Civil War veterans, one on both sides of the family. I did research on both, and have received the original government paperwork on my great-great grandfather on my Dad's side. He was with the 101 OVI and was captured at Chickamauga. He spent two years in Libby prison and suffered from disease and infirmity the rest of his life. I am a member of the Sons of Union Veterans and was able to locate his grave site and register him with the GAR (Grand Army of the Republic) which keeps records of such things. his surname was Wolfe, 100% German. But I also have English and American Indian (Delaware tribe) relatives and am also part Israeli. So I wouldn't attempt a hyphenation as I am too much of a melting pot to sort it out if I wanted to! 
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> I don't consider myself obsessed, but my Mother has done extensive genealogy on our family and it can be quite interesting. Through her research we turned up two Civil War veterans, one on both sides of the family. I did research on both, and have received the original government paperwork on my great-great grandfather on my Dad's side. He was with the 101 OVI and was captured at Chickamauga. He spent two years in Libby prison and suffered from disease and infirmity the rest of his life. I am a member of the Sons of Union Veterans and was able to locate his grave site and register him with the GAR (Grand Army of the Republic) which keeps records of such things. his surname was Wolfe, 100% German. But I also have English and American Indian (Delaware tribe) relatives and am also part Israeli. So I wouldn't attempt a hyphenation as I am too much of a melting pot to sort it out if I wanted to!
> Eli :mrgreen:


I can see how geneology would be very interesting...tracing your ancestors etc. What I was really thinking about was the people who call themselves irish-americans, italian-americans etc...I'm sure you just call yourself an american. By the way...your own research into your background is very interesting...must have taken a lot of time and effort.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

It could be that i have a problem with some so called irish americans , who sent guns and money over here to a terrorist organisation , which they used to kill innocent civilians . I know most americans would not support such behaviour .


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am an American- hinez 57/ sooner( he got there sooner)


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

manta said:


> I can see how geneology would be very interesting...tracing your ancestors etc. What I was really thinking about was the people who call themselves irish-americans, italian-americans etc...I'm sure you just call yourself an american. By the way...your own research into your background is very interesting...must have taken a lot of time and effort.


My Mom started her research in the 70's working from inherited family Bibles where they used to list the family tree. Her maiden name is Faulkner, and her brother was named William so she tried to match us up with the author William Faulkner. That never happened, but once she found the American Indian she just kept going to libraries and wrote to other relatives as a hobby. Since I am a Civil War "nut" and used to reenact (21st IN Lt Arty), I took over the search for our "soldiers". I had the benefit of the internet, and there they were! It costs a few bucks to get the military records, and it took about 6 monthes. I took a trip to Chickamauga and stood where his unit was overrun and got a picture of the 101 Ohio monument there. I also was able to find a government archive photo of Libby Prison (converted tabacco factory), and it included a photo of the actual "Chickamauga Room" where he was kept. The Yanks took the picture after Richmond fell. Thanks for letting me yack on!
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife can trace her heritage easily. It does not take any effort when both your parents were first generation Americans. :mrgreen:

On the other hand my brother, the history teacher, tells me we have multiple ancestors that were in what became the United States of America long before it was even an idea. Certainly nothing wrong with becoming aware of your heritage, but the fact some ancestor of mine got a medal leading men against an English dude named Cornwallis has nothing to do with who I am as a person.

My daughter plans to emigrate to Japan. I doubt she will refer to herself as an American-Japanese.:anim_lol:


----------

